# My breakfast...



## theBIGFISH (Aug 4, 2015)

Consists of 3/4 Fage plain yogurt, 1 sliced banana,2 tablespoons of flax oil,2 scoops of weight gainer protein.
  Sometimes, I make 3 servings of grits mixed with 2 raw eggs, 1/2 banana sliced, and 2 scoops of Banana Cream muscle milk , oh so good !!!!
   What do some of you guys eat for starters??


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 4, 2015)

My bfast the other day was 8 whole eggs, 3/4lb ham, avacado, loaf of pita bread.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 4, 2015)

6 whole eggs, coffee, either two waffles or toast, sometimes steel cut oats. Weekends usually pancakes and 6 whole eggs. Sometimes bacon.


----------



## Azog (Aug 4, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> My bfast the other day was 8 whole eggs, 3/4lb ham, avacado, loaf of pita bread.



Dafuq is a loaf of pita?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 4, 2015)

Azog said:


> Dafuq is a loaf of pita?



It's what we jihadis eat instead of toast and shit. It's pretty high in protein and it's usually the only bread I eat

Very similar to na'an like they use in India


----------



## Luscious Lei (Aug 4, 2015)

Azog said:


> Dafuq is a loaf of pita?



It's terrorist bread


----------



## Luscious Lei (Aug 4, 2015)

8 whole jumbo eggs scrambled with 4 slices of cheese. I usually don't go for the cheese but being on accutane I get one high fat meal to maximize the drug absorption and this one does the trick.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 4, 2015)

Peanut butter Lei. Peanut butter and bacon are both high In fat!


----------



## Luscious Lei (Aug 4, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Peanut butter Lei. Peanut butter and bacon are both high In fat!



Yeah but you can't beat the protein contents of of eggs. Egg yolks fat is also better than bacon fat. I can't remember the macros but I've calculated them and it gives me a 60+g of protein and around 1K cals, all the rest is fat, a good meal in my book.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 4, 2015)

Luscious Lei said:


> Yeah but you can't beat the protein contents of of eggs. Egg yolks fat is also better than bacon fat. I can't remember the macros but I've calculated them and it gives me a 60+g of protein and around 1K cals, all the rest is fat, a good meal in my book.



I was referring to replacing the ch**se


----------



## Magical (Aug 4, 2015)

6 whole eggs scrambled with bacon...mmmm bacon


----------



## stonetag (Aug 4, 2015)

Steak and eggs and toast.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Aug 4, 2015)

I've been eating the same breakfast each morning- oatmeal mixed with peanut butter, cup of fat free milk, and either 4 egg whites (sometimes with one yolk if I want to taste awesomeness) or two breakfast sausages and a yogurt.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 4, 2015)

Every single day...1 1/2 cups oatmeal and 12 egg whites


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 4, 2015)

I had 6 eggs, 2 hot sausage patties, 2 slices of toast and some potatoes this morning.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 4, 2015)

Coffee. I don't usually eat until around 10.  By then it's usually like 6 hardboiled eggs and toast or maybe some leftovers from dinner the night before.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 4, 2015)

8 egg whites, 4 oz eye of round thinly sliced, 1 cup rice, salsa verde.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 4, 2015)

8 oz poached salmon, broccoli, rice, and water


----------



## DarksideSix (Aug 4, 2015)

12 egg whites, cup of oatmeal, and a cup of fruit.    weekends I'll dial the egg whites down to 8 and ad in 4 whole eggs with some bacon.  or pancakes.


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 4, 2015)

theBIGFISH said:


> Consists of 3/4 Fage plain yogurt, 1 sliced banana,2 tablespoons of flax oil,2 scoops of weight gainer protein.
> Sometimes, I make 3 servings of grits mixed with 2 raw eggs, 1/2 banana sliced, and 2 scoops of Banana Cream muscle milk , oh so good !!!!
> What do some of you guys eat for starters??



My pro oats, erryday.

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/17779-Tro-s-Pro-Oats-Start-your-day-right!?highlight=oats


----------



## Azog (Aug 5, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> It's what we jihadis eat instead of toast and shit. It's pretty high in protein and it's usually the only bread I eat
> 
> Very similar to na'an like they use in India



Hahaha I know what pita is...just balked at "loaf".


----------



## Azog (Aug 5, 2015)

Duplicate post. Please delete.


----------

